# Bringt eine Bigfoot Killer Karte etwas?



## Tuwok (1. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich spiele Schinken länger mit dem Gedanken, auf Grund meiner maßen Pings, einmal eine Bigfoot Killer zu testen. Vielleicht bringt das ja Besserung. Fastpath gibt es ja leider bei 1u1 nicht. Freue mich auf Eure Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. September 2011)

Das einzige, was eine Bigfoot Karte bringt ist die Software, mit der du auswählen kannst, welches Programm am meitsen Resourcen bekommt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass dir die Karte etwas bringt.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (1. September 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/158580-lohnt-sich-killier-2100-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/145377-bigfoot-killer-2100-lohnenswert.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...363-nutzen-der-killer-2100-netzwerkkarte.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/147339-bigfoot-killer-karte.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/139431-netzwerkkarte-bigfoot-killer-k1.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...129017-problem-mit-bigfoot-killer-2100-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...st-bigfoot-networks-killer-2100-wincenty.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...lesertest-bigfoot-killer-2100-gaming-nic.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...lesertest-bigfoot-networks-killer-2100-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...gfootnetworks-killer-2100-netzwerk-karte.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...vs-leadtek-killernic-gamer-netzwerkkarte.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/34317-killer-nic-besser.html

Knappes Fazit: kann man pauschal nicht sagen, erst Recht nicht ohne Angaben dazu, was sonst noch für Programme deine Leitung beanspruchen, während du spielst, oder ob noch andere gleichzeitig über den Anschluss online gehen. Normalerweise bringt eine solche Netzwerkkarte aber nicht wirklich viel - für den Preis würde ich beispielsweise eher in einen QOS-fähigen Router investieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. September 2011)

ping mässig nein, min-fps mässig ja, wenn es auf jeden frame in extremsituationen ankommt, hilft die karte das ganze zu glätten 

edit:
irgendwann tausch ich die mit der intel server nic die in meinem server werkelt und teste die mal, angeblich bringt die auch eine min-fps erhöhung wie die killer


----------



## Franzl (1. September 2011)

ich trau solchen karten nicht ! demenstprechend lautet mein statement dazu es wird wenig bringen!
rausgeschmissenes geld! das teil bringt mit garantie nicht soviel wie du dir denkst !

lieber iwelche progs holen und selbst verwalten was deine leitung anzapft (was ja bei dieser karte auch der fall ist) 
ich meine solche progs gibs sogar als freeware bin mir aber grad net sicher!

mfg


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2011)

Beim Ping hilft sie wohl vor allem einen guten Ping noch besser zu machen; vielleicht 10 bis 20ms könnten drinnen sein, mehr würde ich mir nicht erwarten

Der wohl größte -und meist unbeachtete- Vorteil ist die Entlastung des Prozessors, was vor allem in MMOs wie WoW nicht unerhebliche Performancevorteile bringen kann

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, wie schon angesprochen die Software, mit der man etwa bestimmten Programmen im Netzwerk Vorrang geben kann sodass etwa ein Download im Hintergrund das Spiel nicht ausbremst


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. September 2011)

Ich habe eine Killer NIC 2100 und muss sagen, dass sie durchaus etwas bringen kann. Vor meinem Einzug in meine WG war es grundsätzlich so, dass ich bei Bandbreiten bis 10.000 Mbit durchschnittlich eine bessere Ping hatte (40 - 60 ms) Gegenüber meinen jetzigen Mitbewohnern - dies aber eher in WoW. Bei anderen Spielen war auch noch ein Unterschied zu merken, der allerdings eher im Bereich von 20 - 40 ms ausfiel. Im Gegenwärtigen Zustand, wir sitzen alle drei an einer 32er-Leitung, sind die Unterschiede nur noch marginal. Teilweise kann man so aber auf bessere Frameraten zurückgreifen, da der Prozessor ja durch die Karte entlastet wird. Vielleicht fliegt das Ding bei mir raus, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher - immerhin macht es für mich nicht mehr viel aus, da ich WoW nicht mehr spiele und auch sonst keine großen Unterschiede feststellen kann. Kurz gesagt: Für MMOs wirklich top, sonst ganz okay, manchmal überflüssig.


----------



## Snorri (3. September 2011)

Hab die killer 2100 jetzt seit 2 wochen und bin begeistert. net nur das meine latenz bei bfbc 2 um 20-30 gesunken ist, nein ich kann auch nebenbei downloaden ohne das sich die latenz bei games verändert. auch der inte seitenaufbau geht jetzt schneller bei mir. war am anfang auch skeptisch, bin aber jetzt überzeugt von der karte und 60 euro is ja auch nich die welt, da sind andere aktive nic´s um welten teuerer.

ps : leitung bei mir is ne 16.000 von 1&1


----------



## Jimini (3. September 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> Hab die killer 2100 jetzt seit 2 wochen und bin begeistert. net nur das meine latenz bei bfbc 2 um 20-30 gesunken ist, nein ich kann auch nebenbei downloaden ohne das sich die latenz bei games verändert. auch der inte seitenaufbau geht jetzt schneller bei mir. war am anfang auch skeptisch, bin aber jetzt überzeugt von der karte und 60 euro is ja auch nich die welt, da sind andere aktive nic´s um welten teuerer.
> 
> ps : leitung bei mir is ne 16.000 von 1&1


 
Die Vorteile, die du beschreibst, hängen aber nicht direkt mit der Karte zusammen - der Treiber bringt einfach Traffic-Shaping- bzw. QOS-Funktionalität mit - und solche Software gibts auch gratis. Ich kann meine Leitung ebenfalls mit einem dicken Upload auslasten, ohne dass sich das Surfen dadurch spürbar verlangsamen würde.

MfG Jimini


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Die Vorteile, die du beschreibst, hängen aber nicht direkt mit der Karte zusammen - der Treiber bringt einfach Traffic-Shaping- bzw. QOS-Funktionalität mit - und solche Software gibts auch gratis. Ich kann meine Leitung ebenfalls mit einem dicken Upload auslasten, ohne dass sich das Surfen dadurch spürbar verlangsamen würde.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
ändert aber nix daran die sie trotzdem ihre vorzüge hat neben der pingoptimierung die man auch per hand machen kann und neben trafic shaping was die meisten aktuelleren router beherrschen ist sie in der aktuellen revision durchaus ihr geld wert ist, ich hab damals die killer k1 ausprobiert, diese gefiehl mir nicht, dann die xeno pro, diese konnte mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugen, bei der 2100 hab ich dann mal neben dem ping auch das drumherrum und wie sich das system alg. verhält beobachtet und die karte behalten, die sich ergebenden vorteile sind den preis der karte allemal wert, zummindest mir


----------



## Snorri (3. September 2011)

also beim mir lag schon an der karte. hab denn windows stack per regestry eintrag umgagnen, was bei mir keine verbesserung gebracht hatt (zumindest bei meiner leitung). erst als ich eine aktive netzwerkkarte  ( killer nic)eingebaut hab, war eine veränderung messbar.


----------



## de_Jung75 (13. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage dazu:
Ich kann die doch in jeden PCIe slot unterbringen.
Ob es nun "der kurze" oder "der lange" ist, oder?
Ich verwechsele es jetzt nicht mit PCI, ich meine PCIe slots.
Mein Mainboard (ASUS P7P55D) ist schon auf Grund der GraKa mit 2 Slots belegt, im dritten ("kurzen" PCIe) steckt meine Soundkarte.
Also ich wollte die Karte in den letzten PCIe slot (sollte dann der x16`er sein) unterbringen.
Irgendwelche Probs damit verbunden?
(Bild der Platine: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P7P55D)
Auf dem Bild ist es der schwarze; der erste von links NACH den PCI-slots.
Aber das wisst ihr ja eh`schon selber, klar. 

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Januar 2012)

> Ich kann die doch in jeden PCIe slot unterbringen.
> Ob es nun "der kurze" oder "der lange" ist, oder?


Ja, jeder PCIe Slot ist für diese Karte geeignet, egal ob sie lang (x16, x8, x4) oder kurz ist, da sie nur eine x1 Geschwindigkeit benötigt.

*PS:
Das nächste mal keine alten Threads mehr ausgraben !*


----------



## de_Jung75 (13. Januar 2012)

ThX!
Okay, dachte besser so, als NOCH einen Thread aufmachen.
Weis aber jetzt Bescheid!!!

cruz@all

de_Jung75


----------



## de_Jung75 (13. Januar 2012)

Sorry, aber wenn der thread (von mir gepushed) schon mal oben steht:
Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Kauf meiner Karte (erbittet keine professionelle Antwort auf irgendwelche Fragen - da gibt es genügend Leute, welche mehr Ahnung haben als ich).

Nur:
Warum wird mir am PC Monitor (Ansichtstyp: PING _ ICMP und UDP-Ping) angezeigt:
PING ist derzeit deaktiviert?

Für die FPS habe ich (erfolgreich FRAPS) installiert), was ist aber mit dem Ping-Dingens?
Alsbald auf eine Antwort hoffend (und ja, ich habe schon gegoogled).

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Januar 2012)

ich finde die karte absolut top.
sie rundet einen highend-pc ab und es ist definitiv ein fühlbar besseres spielgefühl.
nix einbildung.

p3d hat auch mal gegen die INTEL getestet und die killer ist zum spielen der gewinner 
denn nur dafür ist sie auch gedacht. serverkarten gehören in den server 

Vergleich von Netzwerkadaptern - Wissen, Guides, Praxis, Diverses - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Bigfoot Networks Killer-Produkte - Wissen, Guides, Praxis, Diverses - Planet 3DNow! Forum

mfg


----------



## de_Jung75 (14. Januar 2012)

...was jetzt nicht wirklich meine Frage beantwortet!
*GG*
Sowas aber auch...

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Januar 2012)

ja, das hab ich hinterher auch gesehen, das hier eine leiche ausgebuddelt wurde 

aber zu deinem thema.
die karte kann im falschen slot die GRAKA in ihrem slot beeinflussen 
läuft dann ggf. nicht mehr auf 16x, sondern nur noch 8x.

mfg


----------



## de_Jung75 (14. Januar 2012)

...und DESWEGEN wird im im Menue der Bigfoot "ping nicht aktiviert" angezeigt?
*koppkratz*
Naja, egal, ist ja auch net sooo wichtig, um ehrlich zu sein.

Dein von dir angesprochener Punkt schon.
Dachte immer, dass es nur so sein wird, sollte ich Crossfire betreiben.
Schau mal hier bitte hier:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1156/P7P55D/#overview
Im dem blauen PCIe-Steckplatz ist meine GraKa, in der schwarzen die Karte.
Also quasi:
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single at x16) GraKa (blauer langer PCIe slot)
1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots (@x4 mode, 2.5GT/s) Bigfoot (schwarzer langer PCIe slot)
Sollte doch stimmen...
ODER?
cruz
de_Jung75

P.S.: Nur das in meinem Menue der Bigfoot immer noch steht "Ping ist deaktiviert" nervt irgendwie.
Zum Auslesen der Ping ICMP und UDP-Ping.
Aber da mache ich mir keenen Kopp mehr jetzt, eh net wichtig....


----------



## de_Jung75 (14. Januar 2012)

Okay, mit dem Ping-Problem bin ich weiter gekommen.
Wurde wohl eingestellt, denn:

Beim UDP-Ping handelt es sich um eine von Bigfoot Networks entwickelte Ping-Anwendung, die UDP-Pakete an eine Anwendung sendet, die auf einem bekannten Server ausgeführt wird. Der Server sendet dann das Paket zurück.

cruz@all


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. Januar 2012)

also ich habe sie bei mir in den x1-slot packen "müssen".
einfach mal mit gpu-z die pcie-geschwindigkeit der graka auslesen.

ping musst du extra aktiveren unter "erweitert" unten links ist "pin*k*"-statistiken aktivieren.
wieso auch immer mit "K"

mfg


----------



## de_Jung75 (15. Januar 2012)

Fetten Dank!
MAL ZWEI!
Laut GPU-Z x16, puuuh; Glück gehabt.
Und für das andere war ich wohl einfach zu dumm (muss ich einfach mal so zugeben - zumindest in DEM Punkt).
Bin zwar alle Einstellungen durch gegangen; 
da ich aber einer bin, der bei "Statistik sammeln" erstmal pauschal alles abstellt.....egal!
Nochmals VIELEN DANK.
Jetzt müsste nur noch FRAPS mit Windows starten (ja, ich habe das Häkchen gesetzt), aber das ist ja pille-palle.

cruz
de_Jung75


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Januar 2012)

also ich würde die beiden unteren punkte auch deaktivieren.
sonst klatscht das programm der speicher zu.

mfg


----------



## de_Jung75 (16. Januar 2012)

Habe ich ja auch gemacht. Mir ging es nur um das Verständnis WARUM es nicht ging!

cruz


----------

